# Is this normal for this time of year?



## Proto (22 Nov 2020)

We’ve got a small Magnolia tree in our garden and Im a bit surprised to see buds forming. Is this particularly unusual? Admittedly we’ve not had any really cold spells yet, (Aga is on but central heating isn’t) but seasons do seam to be out of sync.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Nov 2020)

There's a patch of wild daffodils next to a cow byre which always flower in mid January, earlier up here by about a month on anywhere else... they have got flower casings forming already though the leaves and flower stems are only 100mm high... definitely a much milder autumn and not a single noight of frost so far.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Nov 2020)

My magnolia is exactly the same. I went round my garden the other day and counted 27 different things in flower, which is unusual, but things will even up in time.


----------

